# RIP Gary Moore



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Just read about this on facebook. What a shock! He was only 58 

I'll miss him. He was one of the true guitar giants.


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

*Gary Moore RIP*

Sad news today of his passing.


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

[video=youtube;HO2WutYeWdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO2WutYeWdc[/video]


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

OMG he was one of my favorite guitarists. Way too young. 



> The renowned rock guitarist Gary Moore has died, the BBC has learned.
> 
> Mr Moore, 58, was, originally from Belfast, and was a former member of the legendary Irish group Thin Lizzy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Just saw that. What a drag.

BBC News - Rock guitarist Gary Moore dies

R.I.P.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the tunes GM

[video=youtube;4O_YMLDvvnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4O_YMLDvvnw[/video]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*What !?!?!*


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Gary Moore Passed Away...*

BBC News - Rock guitarist Gary Moore dies


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

When SRV died Gary Moore helped to keep the Blues flame burning. It was almost guaranteed you would hear a rendition of 'Still Got The Blues' at Grossmans Sunday jam.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

a very sad day. RIP Gary. We will miss you.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

This is very sad news indeed. Gary was one of my favourite guitarists.

RIP Gary Moore


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

I was so surprised to log on today and be greeted by this news. I only discovered Moore about a year ago and was blown away by his blues. I absolutely love his live version of Red House on UTube. I picked up his Montreux cd's and was in heaven.

Way too soon, You will be missed.
Mark


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I really liked Corridors of Power and Victims of the Future.

Great musician...


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm fukn bummed!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQRDPOd88gA

YouTube - gary moore - end of the world - Corridors Of Power

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YhJnZgpHoo&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNxLwM0mROc&feature=related


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A lot of great blues tracks were recorded by Gary. One of my fav albums is Blues for Greeny that he put out as a tribute to Peter Green

Blues For Greeny: Gary Moore: Amazon.ca: Music


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

rev156 said:


> I was so surprised to log on today and be greeted by this news. I only discovered Moore about a year ago and was blown away by his blues. I absolutely love his live version of Red House on UTube. I picked up his Montreux cd's and was in heaven.
> 
> Way too soon, You will be missed.
> Mark


Here is the Red House cut

[video=youtube;CxkzluURe7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxkzluURe7g[/video]


----------



## salvatruco (Mar 17, 2008)

a very sad day for music..........R.I.P my condolences to his family


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> A lot of great blues tracks were recorded by Gary. One of my fav albums is Blues for Greeny that he put out as a tribute to Peter Green
> 
> Blues For Greeny: Gary Moore: Amazon.ca: Music


This is a great album. Fantastic and heartfelt playing in the same vein and tone as his hero (and one of mine) Peter Green. HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I just watched all of the videos....such sad, sad news to have lost such a very talented man.

Dave


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

Gary Moore & The Midnight Blues - Live at Montreux is my all time favorite DVD and should be considered essential listening for players who want a great example of someone who combines tone, feel, chops, phrasing enthusiasm etc. In other words, Gary was the total package. There had been rumors for years about Marshall releasing a Gary Moore sig amp and I always hoped they would as Gary always had great Les Paul & cranked Marshall tone. 

R.I.P. Gary


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

...Lost another great one.....


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow. What a monster player. Such a loss for the rest of us mortals.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> A lot of great blues tracks were recorded by Gary. One of my fav albums is Blues for Greeny that he put out as a tribute to Peter Green
> 
> Blues For Greeny: Gary Moore: Amazon.ca: Music


Same here.....I think that is my fav Moore record. But you know, I liked all of them.
Very sad and bit of a shock.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow--that came right out of the blue.
I'm kind of at a loss--but some cool videos posted, and that's how I'll remember him.

Condolences to his family & friends...


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

read this on another forum. Sucks!

Here's one of my fav GM vids ..... doing "Inquisition".

YouTube - Colosseum II - Inquisition


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Without a doubt one of my all time favourite guitar players , he could do it all. Same age as me too which surprisingly still feels very young. I'll definitely miss him. Completely agree on the Blues for Greeny CD, everyone should have a copy, fire and sensitivity all on one CD, great practice material.

I'll go back a bit with this one. Broken low E string and all.

[YOUTUBE]K9n981iQz3w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, that's was out of the blue.

I covered Moore's "Over the Hills and Far Away" for about a year on the road and always enjoyed both his playing and singing.

58

Way too soon.

Is there any word on the cause? It seems to be conspicuously missing from the reports I'm reading.


RIP another great rocker.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> Is there any word on the cause? It seems to be conspicuously missing from the reports I'm reading.


It appears he passed away in his sleep and they wont know the exact cause until a post mortem is done.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Is there any word on the cause? It seems to be conspicuously missing from the reports I'm reading.


I was wondering the same thing. Moore never really struck me as a substance abuser and I don't recall ever hearing any wild stories about him really. I'm guessing it was a heart attack or something similar. But yeah, especially given that there was no news of him being ill or in bad health, this was kind of surprising.


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

One of the guitarists on my bucket list of performers to see. I didn't discover him until 'Still Got The Blues', but after that, I listened and enjoyed voraciously. We can only hope he went quickly, and hopefully with a smile on his face (sources quoted that he checked in to the hotel with an unknown girlfriend). A big loss for blues AND rock players alike, he will be missed.

Regards


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I really like his music and his musicianship. He will be missed. thanks for sharing that guys.


----------



## edward (Jan 27, 2009)

Just heard that Gary Moore has passed away while on vacation in Spain. One of my favourite players both solo and with Thin Lizzy. I remember seeing him at Barrymore's in Ottawa back in the early 80's. A great show with a band made up of members of Deep Purple, Whitesnake and UFO. Certainly a night I'll never forget! Thanks for the memories and your great talent Gary.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

One of the greats, he will be missed by many a player as we all looked up to him. News sure wrecked my day...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks like it was a heart attack



> Guitar legend Gary Moore died of a suspected heart attack, according to a preliminary post-mortem examination.
> 
> Forensic experts believe the former Thin Lizzy star died from natural causes on Sunday, while on holiday in Spain with his girlfriend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

RIP, that's terrible


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

A heart attack? That's odd, driving home last night, they reported on the radio he died from drowning in his own vomit after drinking way too much. Wtf?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

jimsz said:


> A heart attack? That's odd, driving home last night, they reported on the radio he died from drowning in his own vomit after drinking way too much. Wtf?


If you want a trusted online news source on this, I'd suggest the BBC. It is so easy to be tabloid, and a lot of people (like radio stations) don't check their sources well.


----------



## demon (Feb 20, 2006)

Very sad news indeed. I always loved Gary's playing. His bends were just HUGE, and his pitch and vibrato was flawless. Gary used to basically molest his guitar, the opposite of guys like say, Derek Trucks. He put 1000% into his playing, sweating, grimacing, you almost expected him to snap the necks off sometimes. They don't make 'em like Gary Moore anymore. Rest in Peace Gary, if I could play like any one guy it would be you.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> If you want a trusted online news source on this, I'd suggest the BBC. It is so easy to be tabloid, and a lot of people (like radio stations) don't check their sources well.


That's for sure. I couldn't believe what I was hearing when they reported that. And this from a radio station that prides itself on delivering news.


----------



## zerorez (Jul 4, 2008)

Tribute to GM!

[YOUTUBE]2-3H6bjnl4w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A documentary on Gary Moore (which began before he died) is due for release later this year. A snippet of the doc has been released on youtube

[video=youtube;KIIOUF_DBHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIIOUF_DBHA[/video]


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Awesome! Looking forward to this! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## The_Penguin (Feb 26, 2012)

GuitarsCanada said:


> A documentary on Gary Moore (which began before he died) is due for release later this year. A snippet of the doc has been released on youtube


Sorry to dig up an old thread but, has anyone heard of a release date? My limited Googling didn't find anything recent.

I still remember the first time I heard him. I was drying dishes in the kitchen and the stereo was on in the living room on an FM station. "Still Got The Blues" came on. I was blown away by the tone! I dropped a plate on the floor and just stood there, mouth open. My girlfriend at the time thought I was havig a stroke.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

Ouch. Too young.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

I enjoy his playing on the album he did with Jack Bruce and Ginger Baker: BBM - _Around the Next Dream_. Some of the solos on there blow me away. Incredible playing.

R.I.P.


----------

